# I not put non slip coatings yet,I puts steelhead picture



## jcb (Oct 24, 2010)

I not spend the money for some yet.I ben thinking of just ruffing up the alimimum flooring and spray paint with light gray to match the new utility hatchs i has bought from tempress.Flooring in me boat is not slippery now so maybe i not need non slip coatings.Wally Mart has spray paint in light gray for 96 cent per can and i thinks she wood look nice spary up with the light gray.I not wanting real dark color as the sun makes for hot feeling on you hands and feet.I thinking i have enough cans for $5 pluss tax to do her up right.Non slip coating coast much more money and i rather spend less if i not really need non slip anyways.Anyone else just ruff up the alimimum and spary flooring up with Wally Mart paint? :| 
this is her rite here needing gray painting






many thakyou


----------



## russ010 (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't have nonslip flooring in my boat.. I did paint the inside of an older boat, and it got pretty slick when it was wet. 

You can just put down carpet, or paint it like you mentioned.


----------



## jcb (Oct 25, 2010)

Carpet nice but i was wanting to keep away from it as I fish in rivers and use same boat for hunting sometime and there is mud along to bank sometime boots bring mud into the boat.I like pull the plug and run hose in side her to cleen the flooring.I like seeing some of the non splip coating but they cost more money.Maybee it wood be worth it nor not.Spray painting is much cheaper annayways.Anymore thinking about this?


----------



## russ010 (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't know how comfortable that non-slip paint is if you fish barefoot.. I wouldn't think it'd be too comfortable.

You could always make removable flooring with the carpet.. if it's like the carpet I use, you can still hose it down and it will be ok as long as you waterproof the boards good.

There is also a non-slip mat that you can put down too... look for anti-fatigue mats. You can just put them down when you get in the boat and stand on them... they are easy on your legs and back and they aren't slick when you're barefoot.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 25, 2010)

JCB, I have the texutred paint for plastic on my aluminum floors right now and it's pretty nice, feels good and doesn't slip around when wet.

https://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=122

Jamie


----------



## jcb (Oct 26, 2010)

I see that very paint at Wally mart and wondered about it for floor coverings.It cost alittle more than just light gray but the textering would be nice.I maybe try a can or two on front deck of me boat.If it work out good i spray the floor and back bench =D>


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 26, 2010)

JCB, look around the discount stores, I got mine for $2 a can from Big Lots. Bought a case or so.

Jamie


----------



## jcb (Oct 26, 2010)

I shop around some as i not in a big hurry :mrgreen:


----------



## jcb (Oct 26, 2010)

I go to Wally mart an buy 1 can of this spray to try.I goig to spray a small piece of alimimum i has with it to see if it going to be good.Wally Mart has many color of this spray,i like what they has there.I keep you infourmed as to what I find and likes :mrgreen:


----------



## lucescoflathead (Oct 26, 2010)

You could spray the floor then sprinkle some sand on it before it dries. Might be a little rough on the feet and equipment though.


----------



## jcb (Oct 29, 2010)

I spray scray piece of alimimum with the coatings above and it look good to me.It has rippeled textured feelings and look good.Now all i needed to know is if it hold up to stepping on it and such.


----------



## ejones1961 (Nov 4, 2010)

There is some products similar to sand that you can mix with paint then apply it to make a non skid coating. I cant remember the name right away, but we sold it at the paint store that I used to work at in '82.

here is 1 type

https://www.doitbest.com/Texture+paints-Rust+Oleum-model-22242-doitbest-sku-772792.dib


----------



## jcb (Nov 4, 2010)

I looks into this sand liek material for adding to the paint.Lite gray with this added into it then stirred reel good might be best and cheepest way out I maybe buy one quart can of Lite gray floor paint and has at it.Now i goes to the paint shop to sees what they has in floor paint.Maybee Wally Mart has quarts of floor paints, if theys do price wood be better =D> =D> =D> Many thanks =D> =D> =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh hey Hunlee!


:roll:


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Nov 4, 2010)

Just paint it with the paint that you have already and then sprinkle some sand lightly over it while it's wet,worked for me.


----------



## boarhog (Nov 7, 2010)

ejones1961 said:


> There is some products similar to sand that you can mix with paint then apply it to make a non skid coating. I cant remember the name right away, but we sold it at the paint store that I used to work at in '82.
> 
> here is 1 type
> 
> https://www.doitbest.com/Texture+paints-Rust+Oleum-model-22242-doitbest-sku-772792.dib




Shark grip!? I use it on swimming pool concrete paint for a nonslip surface, apply while paint is still wet or mix with paint.


----------



## jcb (Nov 8, 2010)

So yous think brush paint or spray on paint wood be best?


----------



## jcb (Nov 9, 2010)

So annone use brush piants on the flooring of there boat?I no they have use spray and brush for bed lineings butt how about bruch painting or rollering?


----------



## jcb (Nov 10, 2010)

I go to Wally world and see there paint.Quart size of brush paint should do it and for the non slippings additive i go to find someplace local first if i not find any i ordering off internet sales


----------



## jcb (Nov 10, 2010)

I try brush paint on small hunck of alimimum and i then sprinkle sand on top.I going to see once it dry for the feel and textuer of it.I find the cheepest way with sand if it work good =D>


----------



## jcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I ckecks out my piece of alimimum with the brush paint and sand and it dry.It wood be non slip for sure but it feel like sandind paper.Now i not no if that is the way I wants it of no #-o


----------



## jcb (Nov 14, 2010)

I has deside after many expearament with paint an sand not to go this way.Sand is to ruff and not waht I am wanting.It is non slip but to ruff like sanding paper.I going to buy slip no more if good priceing is found.Maybe gray pickup bed linnings if cheeper.Paint an sand is out :|


----------



## Troutman (Nov 15, 2010)

I painted the interior of my alum v-hull this past weekend. I used the parker duck boat paint and when I painted the bottom, I poured the paint into a large 14-16 oz plastic solo cup and added about 1/4 cup of H&C "Shark Grip" non-skid additive and mixed with a drill and paint stirrer. once mixed well, I applied it to the interior bottom surface with a 4" foam brush. It turned out great. The parker paint was kind of expensive with the shipping "about $45, and the sharkgrip was bought locally from a paint store for $6. With two coats of parkers over the top of the self etch primer, it should last for years and if needed, I still have a half gallon of paint left and half a bottle of sharkgrip. The sharkgrip looks like a fine round granules of pumice, but when mixed with the paint, it makes a nice texture that you can walk barefoot on.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 15, 2010)

Go to Sears and get some of their Anti-Fatigue mats in the tools section.. that stuff is awesome and it's slip resistant. You can take it out to clean it too.


----------



## thad. (Nov 15, 2010)

We just got a Tractor Supply here and when I saw the horse stall matting I couldn't help but think that I might like that in my boat!


----------



## jcb (Nov 16, 2010)

i looks into the sharkgip addedive for paint,sound like it better than sand.I allso saw horse matts but they are shick and heavy and heavy is not good.Should be after lite allturnitives over heavy.Them matts for fatugue might be better.I allso looking into them. :mrgreen: This is all depending on colors of thems :|


----------



## jcb (Nov 16, 2010)

Someone no if they has matts for fatugue in gray or lite gray?If they has them how much is cost?They can be takin out when dirty an spray off with hose.Someone help pleaze and thankyou :mrgreen:


----------



## russ010 (Nov 16, 2010)

the one's that I just saw at Sears the other day were $35 for about a 36x48 roll I think.. I could be way off on that measurement, but it sounds about right.

The colors that they had in the store were red and black, I think there were a few grays.


----------



## jcb (Nov 16, 2010)

I has to get the measureing rule out and fine out how much i need for me boat.She is a 1448 but she has big back raise up deck and front raise up deck =D> I has a picture of her on first page of this topice here at Tin Boats. =D> If after looking at her yous can see it going to take some material for the coverings as I am wanting both raise up decks and flooring covered with the matt.Mite has to muck money into rubber matting and paint on slip no more wood be better :| I going to check it out an see :wink: Anyways it fun trying to figureing things out :mrgreen:


----------



## thad. (Nov 17, 2010)

jcb said:


> i looks into the sharkgip addedive for paint,sound like it better than sand.I allso saw horse matts but they are shick and heavy and heavy is not good.Should be after lite allturnitives over heavy.Them matts for fatugue might be better.I allso looking into them. :mrgreen: This is all depending on colors of thems :|



The big pre-cut mats are probably heavy but the roll stuff was pretty light.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/equine/horse-stalls-accessories/rubber-matting/flexgard-multi-use-utility-mat-60-in-x-96-in-x-1-4-in-5040835

They carry it in bulk rolls, too.


----------



## jcb (Nov 17, 2010)

I go to the tractor suppliy store and check things out.I has one of these stores close by.Many thanks =D>


----------



## jcb (Nov 18, 2010)

I go there an check matts out at Tractorsuppily store and they wood work but I am thinking spray or brush coatings wood be better.I going to do some expearamenting with paint an shark grip befor i make finial descission on the non slip coating for her :|


----------



## thad. (Nov 18, 2010)

jcb said:


> I go there an check matts out at Tractorsuppily store and they wood work but I am thinking spray or brush coatings wood be better.I going to do some expearamenting with paint an shark grip befor i make finial descission on the non slip coating for her :|



I'm in the same boat (haha). Too many options at this point. I'll let things perk for a while and then put together a plan.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 18, 2010)

Here is what I have in my boat... just something else to think about. I did get the "B" stock that might be a millimeter off on their thickness, but I have yet to find any blemishes and it's still going strong.

https://hydroturf.com/products/Closeouts_and_Specials/Sheets_of_Hydro-Turf


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 18, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Here is what I have in my boat... just something else to think about. I did get the "B" stock that might be a millimeter off on their thickness, but I have yet to find any blemishes and it's still going strong.
> 
> https://hydroturf.com/products/Closeouts_and_Specials/Sheets_of_Hydro-Turf




So you have these in the floor areas but still used carpet for the decks and so forth? I am not looking forward to redoing my front deck and rod locker area. The rear deck and floor whouls be a piece of cake I may even use that stuff because it looks like it would spray off easy and mud wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 18, 2010)

right now I only have it on the front deck which is factory aluminum. 

I still have to do the floor again (never sealed the wood because I was in a hurry), but I plan to find some old street signs and put it on that as a covering on the floor. As far as the deck and hatches which are wood - I still haven't figured out that part yet. I want to do aluminum, but I don't want to put that much cash into it. I should, but I just don't have the time to do it all and still be able to fish. I might just leave the hatches and all that as wood because I've already got it cut and I have carpet left over.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 18, 2010)

russ010 said:


> right now I only have it on the front deck which is factory aluminum.
> 
> I still have to do the floor again (never sealed the wood because I was in a hurry), but I plan to find some old street signs and put it on that as a covering on the floor. As far as the deck and hatches which are wood - I still haven't figured out that part yet. I want to do aluminum, but I don't want to put that much cash into it. I should, but I just don't have the time to do it all and still be able to fish. I might just leave the hatches and all that as wood because I've already got it cut and I have carpet left over.



Let me know if you find a place with some road signs and Ill go in with you to get some bulk discounts. I want to do my floor in alluminum if at all possible. Im not sure I have the skills to do the hatches in and front deck or the rod locker.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm still looking.. nobody is wanting to sell. And those that do want waaay too much


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 18, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I'm still looking.. nobody is wanting to sell. And those that do want waaay too much




I think I got a place I could try. Let me get back to you.


----------



## jcb (Nov 19, 2010)

i go to the river thiss morning an one steelhead come to the boat.I supprised to see floor was not slippery at all an tempiture was belowe freezing.Maybee not need non slip coatings =D>


----------



## jcb (Nov 20, 2010)

i has desided to put the coating on anyway evin tho it not that slippery as the floor is just unpainted alimimum and the flooring is put down with self tapper screw.Haveing it colored wood make boat an flooring looks better for the eye :mrgreen: Rippeled feel wood be nice but smoothis allso good.anyone have any idea how to transfur picture form cell phone to comupter as i have pictures on phone of the boat and steelhead to show yous =D> i not take the computer camera when fishing yesterdays #-o


----------



## jcb (Nov 21, 2010)

one more steelheads has come to the boat.10 pound =D>


----------



## jcb (Nov 22, 2010)

I go this morning but nothing #-o Rain start to come down so i pull the plug at home so fish blood an drippings can be wash away.Maybe i go agin tomorowe as i live not far from the steelhead river =D>


----------



## Outdoorsman (Nov 22, 2010)

Try sending the cell phone pictures to yourself at your e-mail address. Then you should be able to save them in your pictures folder and download them here. Remember that sending e-mails from cell phone might cost extra on your cell phone bill...

Outdoorsman


----------



## jcb (Nov 24, 2010)

Rain wash flooring reel good an i puttarp over the boat so she is reedy for fishing steelheads on Saterday morning.I not fish on Thankgiving day or on friday either.Saterday is weather permitting as they say cold and snaow come soon.Cold an snow make ice on me alimimum floor so I hope i gets by with no non slip coatings  I no want to slip an fall :| Going to has some time for thinking after winter sets in,maybee i make up a desision about what non slip coatings i will be getting.Who no for sure? [-o<


----------



## jcb (Nov 26, 2010)

Snow an wind come today so i not bring boat to river for steelheads,maybee in morning it be only cold with no wind [-o< IF IT JUST COLD MAYBEE IT BE GOOD TEST FOR DECISION FOR NON SLIP COATINGS :mrgreen: I BRING REPORTS TOMOROW =D>


----------



## thad. (Nov 27, 2010)

Let us know!
=D>


----------



## jcb (Nov 27, 2010)

one more steelhead came to boat today,11 pounder =D> river is not full of fish rite now butt there is fish here and there if yous can find thems :mrgreen:


----------



## jcb (Nov 28, 2010)

I go to river this mornin butt no fish come to the boat #-o I fish till 11 clock,not one bite.I tinks i need non slip coatings on floor as it was sliping under my boot in one place butt there was fish slim and drippings from yesturday.I going to do it,maybee slip no more =D>


----------



## lbursell (Nov 28, 2010)

Bass Pro Shops has this stuff:

https://www.basspro.com/Ultra-Tuff-Rubberized-SoundDeadening-Coating/product/74554/-1218147

I have no experience with it, but its got pretty good reviews. Couple of people say check out your colors before applying it, though. And that it goes on best with the primer.


----------



## DuraCraft (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, jcb, you sure know how to catch steelhead! And, I think you need the non slip stuff with all the guts and slime you are getting on the boat floor - be safe! I have a rubber type of mat on mine, and it works great. It just lays down on the aluminum boat bottom, and it is quiet, I can take it out to wash, is non slip and just good on the old feet. Let us know what you decide to do. And, get us some of those steelhead photos! Being a southerner, I can only dream of catching one of those!


----------



## jcb (Nov 29, 2010)

I has sent a steelhead picture to my email.now how do i send it here or to my picture file.Maybee i send it to someone out there an they then can put the picture here. #-o
this picture will allso show the alimimum flooring i put in her with self tapper screw.I want yous all to she the steelhead an flooring =D>


----------



## jcb (Nov 29, 2010)

here is steelhead that came to the boat on Saterday.I figure out how to tranfur from email to picture hoster.hope yous like it an yous can now see the alimimum flooring that is in need of non slip coatings






yous all can see the self tapper screw holeing the alimimum down,i put 2 inch foam between the support ribs and then the alimimum floor.i use self tapper screw so in case i need to take the flooring up an such.i felt self tapper screw were better over rivit method for me =D>


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice Fish!


----------



## jcb (Nov 29, 2010)

i glad you likes picture.I maybee take computer camera when i go fish at the river for steelheads agin.yous can see the floor with fish slime and drippings. #-o This is why i not has carpet in her on the floor.carpet getts slime and drippings on it and hose off cleen wood work but carpet stay wet for long time but with non slip coatings hose off cleening wood be best and dry off in no time


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Nov 30, 2010)

jcb,like earlier told I would just throw a rubber matt down until you figure out what you want to do.Just so you don't slip and get injured,lol.Nice Steelhead! I tie jigs for guys that catch steelhead but have never caught one myself.


----------



## jcb (Dec 1, 2010)

maybee i gets a rubber matt till I figure on what i am going to get for her :| Snow come today an this is not good as snow come with cold tempiture an cold tempiture is not that fun when fishing from boat #-o


----------



## thad. (Dec 1, 2010)

The 1/4" roll rubber 4 feet wide is $5.49 a foot at Tractor Supply.


----------



## jcb (Dec 2, 2010)

I check and see that ACE hardwere store has Hurkyaliner for under $80 for a gallon and Slip No more is bout same money for gallon.Wondering if bed liner wood be better than slip No more?Both can be had in gray color so that wood match me Tempress hatch that I buy in lite gray


----------



## richg99 (Dec 2, 2010)

An old trick to get a Light Non Skid coating is to spray or paint the deck....then sprinkle SALT onto the surface. Do NOT paint OVER the salt. 

After everything dries ....wash the area with water. The salt with dissolve and leave tiny little pock marks. If you can get some larger grain salt ( special cooking salt) it might be even better. 

Try it on a board and see if you like. I did it once for the seats on a small sailboat and was very pleased. I had to sit on it in a bathing suit and didn't have the sand-paper feeling. regards, Rich


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Dec 2, 2010)

That's a very good idea with the Koiser Salt.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to add that...if you do the "sprinkle salt" trick on a WOODEN deck, be certain to coat the decking with a couple of good coats of paint. Only THEN, after you have a good base, do another coat and apply the salt. You don't want the salt to wash out and leave pock marks of exposed wood. regards, Rich


----------



## jcb (Dec 11, 2010)

I brake ice to get on river today butt 2 steelhead came to the boat.After I catch thems ideside I reelilly need non slip coatings on floor as waterand fish drippings make alimimum floor slipery expecially during cold winter weather #-o Now i wait till warmer weather so non slip coatings can dry =D>


----------



## jcb (Dec 13, 2010)

big snow and wind caome on Sunday so not able to get on river now :| Hopeing for January thaw so steelheeds can be fished agin =D>


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Dec 13, 2010)

I think that it is a good time to get that Non slip thing fixed with your boat now,lol.


----------



## jcb (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes i agreee with you bout this but weither is very cold now an non slip coatings wood not dry.I maybee get her into heated pole barn then mite dry [-o<


----------



## jcb (Dec 16, 2010)

Weather going to be cold for next 5 and 6 day so boat is stored away till brake in weather.If january thrw come this year i going to the river for steelhead =D> I going to borry 4 wheel driver from me son then cam dump boat into river is she is not ice over #-o


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 16, 2010)

You still posting Hunlee? I thought Jim said he'd block your IPs. :?


----------



## jcb (Dec 17, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> You still posting Hunlee? I thought Jim said he'd block your IPs. :?


----------

